# 2013 Successful Ice Fishing Pictures



## goodworkstractors

Hey guys,

How about posting up pictures of your successful outings here? I spend too much time looking through threads to find those with some dead-fish eye candy. Don't need details if you don't want to give them, but something for us office-bound guys to make it through the day!


----------



## Firefighter

I guess I'll start.

17 lb northern from today:


----------



## EdB

What a hog, you don't see many that big. Nice job!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors

Geez, what a stud! 

The fish, or course. Not sure about that Firefighter guy :lol:


----------



## hunt fish trap

Perch from Tawas City MI


----------



## sswhitelightning

My biggest trout through ice.






















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zachattack

sswhitelightning said:


> My biggest trout through ice.
> View attachment 30895
> 
> View attachment 30896
> View attachment 30897


 is that on higgins lake?


----------



## roger carv

Oakland county pike... myself then my buddy same day


----------



## sswhitelightning

zachattack said:


> is that on higgins lake?


Augres. Used to get a lot of lakers on Higgins on tip ups but I haven't fished there in a couple years. Some big lakers are moving into sag bay in the winter now. Last April I caught one that pushed 25 pounds trolling cranks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T~bag

1-22 and 1-23 morning bite.. no monsters but good in the pan..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

Very nice everybody!


----------



## shuttle1

Nice! 

Here's a walleye


----------



## perc

roger carv said:


> Oakland county pike... myself then my buddy same day


Is that cass


----------



## catfisher69

14 1/2 inch perch in iowa


Some crappie and gills

5 lb bass next to a 16 inch crappie


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter

perc said:


> Is that cass




It should literally be illegal to hound people as to where to fish, where they caught fish, etc...

He shared the county. If he wanted to share GPS coordinates to get 300 other guys to sit on top of him next time, I'm sure he would have.


----------



## stinky reinke

It's just perc being perc!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

stinky reinke said:


> It's just perc being perc!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've been Perc'd! AGAIN and again and again.....


----------



## hawgeye

Some gills arenac county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelie_limiter

How do those mickey boots work at keeping your feet warm? I was think about getting a pair. My feet are always cold. Even with the Cabela's 2000g infernos with good socks on.


----------



## Upnorth365

Mixed bag from West Branch area.

































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FireUpChips

Pictures with the panfish are from lake mitchell and the two with the pike are wixom lake. Definitely one of the best years on the ice for me and will hopefully only get better when we head to simcoe next week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER

Brothers 34" 13.4 lb then my 35" 9lb


----------



## Jason985

sbooy42 said:


> 33" 13lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the boys stayed up late to check them out...=)


What kind of fish is that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rambler240

Burbot aka eel pout

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE_1

Upper long? P M if you like


----------



## WALLEYE_1

40oz my #igga nice.


----------



## on a call

Firefighter said:


> It should literally be illegal to hound people as to where to fish, where they caught fish, etc...
> 
> He shared the county. If he wanted to share GPS coordinates to get 300 other guys to sit on top of him next time, I'm sure he would have.


I agree....or at least ask in private.


----------



## sbooy42

Firefighter said:


> More pike:


Very nice buddy... One of these I am going to get into this...


----------



## Firefighter

sbooy42 said:


> Very nice buddy... One of these I am going to get into this...


 
I'll trade you Burbot for pike spots .

Anytime you're downstate let me know!


----------



## sbooy42

Firefighter said:


> I'll trade you Burbot for pike spots .
> 
> Anytime you're downstate let me know!


 sounds good


----------



## goodworkstractors

What, no more pics?


----------



## sbooy42

cscott711 said:


> What, no more pics?


spread out between this thread and another..
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=450316


----------



## Ice Scratcher

I should have a few pictures soon...

This is a cool thread...

<*)))>{


----------



## helmet1

It should literally be against the law for some dumb ************* to make dumb comments. By the way, nice gator.


----------



## [email protected]

My friend sent me this pic yesterday. Shrubby









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishman210

The ultimate feast!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason985

fishman210 said:


> View attachment 32569
> 
> 
> The ultimate feast!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like your hook pry went dull! Nice job.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## msfcarp

Saginaw river and bay....


----------



## Ice Scratcher

Fishman210, very nice work, my two favorites!

Here is another "bucket shot" from the weekend...










<*)))>{


----------



## Big Skip

helmet1 said:


> It should literally be against the law for some dumb ************* to make dumb comments. By the way, nice gator.


Wow...i see no one is moderating this thread! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldschoolll

A couple pictures of the gills and crappies my youngest son Tim and I got Sunday morning in a couple hours. I think he said we kept 48 total.


----------



## oldschoolll

NIce fish Jason! Is this the elusive 40 incher?


----------



## Mr. Botek




----------



## Meersseman84

Just some perch porn















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pipe dream

good day out on the ice. Limit by 11 and then searched for perch but only got a few to keep. found a bunch of small perch. Buddy had his limit as well. NE Kent County. Had 2 flags as well but nobody home.


----------



## BUCKBLASTER69

2 weeks ago took a trip to my buddys in taiwas


----------



## Ice Scratcher

<*)))>{


----------



## Tcfishman

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tcfishman




----------



## Ice Scratcher

Almost forgot the bullheads...










<*)))>{


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Ice Scratcher said:


> Almost forgot the bullheads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <*)))>{


Well, how were the bullheads? I bet they were pretty good despite the looks of them


----------



## Bigdiddy




----------



## Ice Scratcher

<*)))>{


----------



## rugbym10sflyu

after a few hours of fishing from last week. Threw back a bunch more


----------



## toppm

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eino fishere

^ wow, that Muskie is a beauty!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eino fishere

Give us the story on that fish!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eino fishere

1st laker thru ice!







32" (released of course)







6lbs







Biggest was 13"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## y2ba

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## msfcarp

nice perch there!


----------

